# Fahrtechnik-Kurs im Nbg.-Land



## scotix (20. Januar 2008)

Gesucht wird ein Fahrtechnik-Kurs für MTB-EinsteigerINNEN   (hier 3 Mädels im alter zwischen 25-30) mit dem Ziel die Basics vermittelt zu bekommen, damit es bald auch mal auf gemeinsame Alpentouren und sportliche CC-Ausfahrten mit den Jungs gehen kann.   Am besten wäre ein Kurs (von Frauen für Frauen) am Wochenende im Nürnberger Umland, der auch nicht gleich ein Vermögen kostet und trotzdem was bringt. Bikes, Motivation und Fitness sind vorhanden.  

Im Internet hab ich nur wenig gefunden aber gibt es da bestimmt irgendwo interessante Angebote (z.B. von DAV-Sektionen, Privat, VHS, Radsportverein oder von sonst einem, nicht ganz so profitorientiertem und googlegelistetem Anbieter   )
Vielleicht finden sich hier auch gleich gesinnte Damen mit denen man dann, zusammen mit einer Trainerin, einen Kurs aufzieht.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Tipps.   Evtl. is da dann noch was für uns Jungs dabei um auch mal etwas Feinschliff abzubekommen.


----------



## weichling (21. Januar 2008)

Guck doch mal hier.

www.bike-n-run.de
Der kurs ist sehr gut aufgebaut.

Ich habe den Kurs vor 2 Jahren gemacht. Selbst als jahrelanger Autoditakt 
kann ich mithilfe des Kurs endlich einen Bunny-Hopser.



Grüße

Weichling



scotix schrieb:


> Gesucht wird ein Fahrtechnik-Kurs für MTB-EinsteigerINNEN   (hier 3 Mädels im alter zwischen 25-30) mit dem Ziel die Basics vermittelt zu bekommen, damit es bald auch mal auf gemeinsame Alpentouren und sportliche CC-Ausfahrten mit den Jungs gehen kann.   Am besten wäre ein Kurs (von Frauen für Frauen) am Wochenende im Nürnberger Umland, der auch nicht gleich ein Vermögen kostet und trotzdem was bringt. Bikes, Motivation und Fitness sind vorhanden.
> 
> Im Internet hab ich nur wenig gefunden aber gibt es da bestimmt irgendwo interessante Angebote (z.B. von DAV-Sektionen, Privat, VHS, Radsportverein oder von sonst einem, nicht ganz so profitorientiertem und googlegelistetem Anbieter   )
> Vielleicht finden sich hier auch gleich gesinnte Damen mit denen man dann, zusammen mit einer Trainerin, einen Kurs aufzieht.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Januar 2008)

http://www.bikeactivities.de/

der björn macht das auch immer sehr nett


----------



## DABAIKA (22. Januar 2008)

www.mtb-dav-nuernberg.de/index.php?menuitem=goout.php&target=goout.php


guckt mal da....


----------



## harry kroll (23. Januar 2008)

ich würde euch auch den kurs von björn vorschlagen. der hat es echt drauf. da könnt ihr nach einen tag einen bunnyhop und auf der stelle balancieren. und er ist super nett. er macht solche kurse ständig. 
und wenn ich selbst fahrtechnik kurse gebe frage ich immer björn ob er mir hilft. denn der hat einfach ein händchen dafür.
sagt ihn einfach einen lieben gruß von mir.

ciao harry


----------



## weichling (23. Januar 2008)

harry kroll schrieb:


> ich würde euch auch den kurs von björn vorschlagen. der hat es echt drauf. da könnt ihr nach einen tag einen bunnyhop und auf der stelle balancieren. und er ist super nett. er macht solche kurse ständig.
> und wenn ich selbst fahrtechnik kurse gebe frage ich immer björn ob er mir hilft. denn der hat einfach ein händchen dafür.
> sagt ihn einfach einen lieben gruß von mir.
> 
> ciao harry



So ein Quatsch, Bunny Hop und auf der Stelle stehen lernt kaum einer an 
einem Tag. 
Damit tust du Björn und keinem anderen Lehrer einen Gefallen.

weichling


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Januar 2008)

das macht der björn aber so ... bei mir als bewegungsidiot hat es auch geklappt


----------



## dubbel (23. Januar 2008)

wobei bunny hop und auf der stelle stehen ja auch einigermassen entbehrlich für Alpentouren und sportliche CC-Ausfahrten sind...
da gibts doch auch sicher wichtigeres (bremsen, kurven, steil hoch & runter, stufen etc.).


----------



## biker-wug (23. Januar 2008)

Das Thema klingt interessant, ihr meint also, es rentiert sich auf jeden Fall, bei Björn mal so nen kurs zu machen?
Auch wenn man schon länger MTB fährt?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Januar 2008)

also falsch ist es auf keinen fall, der ganze tag ist halt einfach ein wenig systematisch aufgebaut, je nachdem wie 'fortgeschritten' du bist, macht das
mehr oder weniger sinn..... alternativ einfach mal mit ins steinbrüchlein kommen..


----------



## speedy_j (23. Januar 2008)

weichling schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, Bunny Hop und auf der Stelle stehen lernt kaum einer an
> einem Tag.
> Damit tust du Björn und keinem anderen Lehrer einen Gefallen.
> 
> weichling



würde ich auch meinen. um wirklich ruhig stehen zu können braucht es monate, wenn nicht sogar jahre und bunny hop ist nicht gleich bunny hop. du bekommst an den tagen erklärt, wie es geht und hast evtl. auch schon einen kleinen teilerfolg. für den rest muss man schon selbst sorgen und dementsprechend trainieren.

auf der stelle stehen ist bei einer alpenüberquerung schon manchmal ganz sinnvoll. wenn es richtig schwierig wird (ab s3), so kann man immer mal wieder kurz inne halten und sich die nächsten paar meter anschauen ohne ständig abzusteigen. so bleibt alles recht "flüssig".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (23. Januar 2008)

guckst Du hier: http://www.bikeactivities.de/workshop.html

der Björn hat bei mir vor Jahren ein paar fahrtechniche Knoten im Hirn gelöst. Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen...


----------



## Roberino (24. Januar 2008)

Interessantes Thema und ich habe mir die Seiten von Björn schon mal angesehen. Hab zwar schon einige Erfahrungen, aber an manchen Schlüsselstellen immer noch ne Hemmung zu fahren, sprich den Knoten zu lösen. 

Ich glaube ich werde mich für den April Termin mal einschreiben.  Kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Januar 2008)

also wenn es umsknotenlösen geht biste da richtig. 
schau dir mal das profilbild vomlowfat an, das war so
ein knoten


----------



## scotix (24. Januar 2008)

Allen weiteren (neben mir  ) Mitlesern will ich natürlich nicht verheimlichen, dass sich zwei potentielle TrainerINNEN angeboten haben und es ggf. auch schon eine weitere Teilnehmerin für so einen Kurs gibt.

Gesucht wird ja ein günstiger Kurs für MTB-Anfängerinnen, für die ein BunnyHop in der Praxis sicherlich noch nicht realistisch ist. Es geht da mehr ums Selbstvertrauen steigern und grundlegendes Fahrkönnen auf losem/steilen Untergrund erlernen, d.h. wie Bremsen, wohin mit dem Gewicht, welche Fahrlinie wählen, wann und wie Schalten, wie kleinere Hindernisse überfahren usw. . . .

Also vielen Dank weiterhin für all euere Vorschläge.   Mit den hier gesammelten Infos wollen die Damen sich dann ab März für einen Kurs (mögl. erst mal einen unter weiblicher Leitung) entscheiden. Für das weitere Jahr wäre dann vielleicht auch noch mal ein aufbauender Mixed-Kurs denkbar.


----------



## lowfat (24. Januar 2008)

scotix schrieb:


> Allen weiteren (neben mir  )  (mögl. erst mal einen unter weiblicher Leitung)



der Björn macht den Kurs auf Wunsch auch im rosa Trikot


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Januar 2008)

notfalls ist er auch mal ein mädchen

(was sind denn das eigentlich für komische plastepaletten auf dem bild,
 ist ja ekelhaft.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (30. Januar 2008)

wer behauptet björn kann das an einen tag nicht lernen, der sollte einfach mit ihm ausmachen, daß er danach das geld zurückbekommt. nicht schreiben das geht nicht. das haben schon mehr leute gesehen, wie er totale laien das beigebracht hat. 
fragt mich nicht wie er das macht, aber dafür hat er ein händchen. ich kann einen das nicht so schnell beibringen.

ich würde einfach mal sagen, kommt vorbei und schaut euch das an. wir können sonst noch ewig diskutieren ob er das kann oder nicht. einfach mal anschauen, und staunen. 

und derjenige der gesagt hat das sei quatsch kann mir ja danach ein red bull spendieren.

ciao harry


----------



## weichling (30. Januar 2008)

Oh mei




harry kroll schrieb:


> wer behauptet björn kann das an einen tag nicht lernen, der sollte einfach mit ihm ausmachen, daß er danach das geld zurückbekommt. nicht schreiben das geht nicht. das haben schon mehr leute gesehen, wie er totale laien das beigebracht hat.
> fragt mich nicht wie er das macht, aber dafür hat er ein händchen. ich kann einen das nicht so schnell beibringen.
> 
> ich würde einfach mal sagen, kommt vorbei und schaut euch das an. wir können sonst noch ewig diskutieren ob er das kann oder nicht. einfach mal anschauen, und staunen.
> ...



ich zitiere mich mal selber.



			
				weichling schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Quatsch, Bunny Hop und auf der Stelle stehen lernt kaum einer an
> einem Tag.
> Damit tust du Björn und keinem anderen Lehrer einen Gefallen.



Mein Einwand bezog sich nicht auf die didaktischen Fähigkeiten von Björn oder anderen Fahrtechniklehrern.

Jeder Fahrer/in hat eine andere motorische Grundbegabung. Es gibt  ja ausgesprochne Bewegungstalente. Ich wollte nur verhindern dass Interessenten an einem Fahrtechnikkurs mit der Erwartungshaltung den Kurs absolvieren und danach kann ich auf jeden Fall einen Bunnyhop und/oder auf der Stelle stehen
Vorderrad/Hinterrad versetzen usw. Es wird soviele unterschiedliche Erfolgserlebnisse wie Teilnehmer an so einem Kurs geben.

Ich will auf keinen Fall die Fähigkeiten von Björn in Frage stellen, im Gegenteil  

Auf jeden Fall haben sich  meine bzw. unsere Beiträge doch etwas von der ürsprünglichen Fragestellung entfernt. 


Grüße weichling

PS. Vielleicht mach ich mal nen Kurs bei Björn.


----------



## harry kroll (30. Januar 2008)

kurse bei björn sind immer recht lustig. ja, es gibt tatsächlich leute, die werden sowas nie lernen. und ich habe bisher auch zwei leute kennengelernt, sowas gibt es nicht. 
vielleicht sagt einen der name martin fürbacher was. das ist so ein bewegungstalent der unglaublichen art. da weis man was talent ist, und wo man selbst nicht hinkommt. 
oder einfach christian knoblich. ehemaliger deutscher meister in 3000 meter hindernisslaufen. das ist auch so ein bewegungstalent der unglaublichen art.
da möchte man am liebsten aufhören, wenn man sieht was machbar ist.

ciao harry


----------



## dubbel (30. Januar 2008)

wie gesagt: es geht um Alpentouren und sportliche CC-Ausfahrten


----------



## laufcultur (3. Februar 2008)

scotix schrieb:


> Allen weiteren (neben mir  ) Mitlesern will ich natürlich nicht verheimlichen, dass sich zwei potentielle TrainerINNEN angeboten haben und es ggf. auch schon eine weitere Teilnehmerin für so einen Kurs gibt.
> 
> Gesucht wird ja ein günstiger Kurs für MTB-Anfängerinnen, für die ein BunnyHop in der Praxis sicherlich noch nicht realistisch ist. Es geht da mehr ums Selbstvertrauen steigern und grundlegendes Fahrkönnen auf losem/steilen Untergrund erlernen, d.h. wie Bremsen, wohin mit dem Gewicht, welche Fahrlinie wählen, wann und wie Schalten, wie kleinere Hindernisse überfahren usw. . . .
> 
> Also vielen Dank weiterhin für all euere Vorschläge.   Mit den hier gesammelten Infos wollen die Damen sich dann ab März für einen Kurs (mögl. erst mal einen unter weiblicher Leitung) entscheiden. Für das weitere Jahr wäre dann vielleicht auch noch mal ein aufbauender Mixed-Kurs denkbar.




hallo, könnte ich mich da evt. anschließen? wenn der termin passt  
bin auch schon länger auf der suche nach sowas, mir gehts hauptsächlich ums abfahren und kurven. bin auch absolute anfängerin was technik betrifft und möchte das ganze auch fürs rennrad nutzen können.


----------



## FO-mega Local (3. Februar 2008)

allerdings gibt es gravierende Unterschiede zwischen RR und MTB vorallem beim Abfahren und in den Kurven. Das kannst du nicht 1 zu 1 umsetzten


----------



## laufcultur (3. Februar 2008)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> allerdings gibt es gravierende Unterschiede zwischen RR und MTB vorallem beim Abfahren und in den Kurven. Das kannst du nicht 1 zu 1 umsetzten


denke schon das es was bringt, da ich ingesamt auf dem rad sehr unsicher bin. 
mir wurde auch schon öfters empfohlen so was fürs mtb zu machen. 
zudem hab ich noch keine trainings für rr finden können.


----------



## speedy_j (3. Februar 2008)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> allerdings gibt es gravierende Unterschiede zwischen RR und MTB vorallem beim Abfahren und in den Kurven. Das kannst du nicht 1 zu 1 umsetzten



und der wäre?

@laufcultur
dein vorhaben passt schon so und es ist nur zu begrüßen, dass du so etwas machen möchtest. umsetzen kannst du das gelernte auf jeden fall auch auf ein rennrad, auch wenn du da auf einge dinge anders acht geben musst. das bekommt man aber sehr schnell selber mit, wenn man sich ran tastet.


----------



## FO-mega Local (3. Februar 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und der wäre?
> 
> @laufcultur
> dein vorhaben passt schon so und es ist nur zu begrüßen, dass du so etwas machen möchtest. umsetzen kannst du das gelernte auf jeden fall auch auf ein rennrad, auch wenn du da auf einge dinge anders acht geben musst. das bekommt man aber sehr schnell selber mit, wenn man sich ran tastet.



zb. brems ich mit dem MTB auch manchmal die Kurve an oder streck auch mal ein Bein raus. Machst du das auch mit dem RR? Die Abfahrtsposition ist mit dem RR auch ganz anders als wie mit dem MTB.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Februar 2008)

- mit dem rennrad bremst man also keine kurven an? 
- fuß ausstrecken mache ich so gut wie nie. (für was auch? das ist ein anfängerkurs!)
- wenn ich auf einem normalen weg/strasse abfahre mache ich mich sowohl auf dem mtb wie auf dem rennrad so klein wie möglich um möglichst wenig luftwiderstand zu bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotix (4. Februar 2008)

Sobald sich bei uns eine Entscheidung (Datum und Art) für einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs anbahnt, werde ich das hier auf jeden Fall mitteilen. Wenn sich dann noch jemand auf ähnlichem Niveau anschließt wäre das sicherlich super, auch im Hinblick auf die ein oder andere gemeinsame Tour (ab März). 
Für einen ersten Mädels-ANFÄNGER-Kurs werden wir wohl auf die Fähigkeiten einer erfahrenen Bikerin (weiß nun scho 2 Geeignete) setzten und in der zweiten Jahreshälfte ggf. noch mal mit dem Herrn im Rosa  nen Termin machen.


----------



## FO-mega Local (4. Februar 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> - mit dem rennrad bremst man also keine kurven an?
> - fuß ausstrecken mache ich so gut wie nie. (für was auch? das ist ein anfängerkurs!)
> - wenn ich auf einem normalen weg/strasse abfahre mache ich mich sowohl auf dem mtb wie auf dem rennrad so klein wie möglich um möglichst wenig luftwiderstand zu bieten.





@speedy...wenn man keinen Plan hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten! Vorallem weil man so RR fährt wie MTB!


----------



## speedy_j (4. Februar 2008)

@fo-mega-schwuppe
entschuldige bitte, dass ich den gelesen text von laufcultur einfach besser verstanden habe und ihr/ihm nur zu dieser entscheidung beglückwünschen kann. mtb-fahren besteht glücklicherweise nicht nur aus bergab heizen und springen mit massig viel federweg.


----------



## FO-mega Local (4. Februar 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @fo-mega-schwuppe
> entschuldige bitte, dass ich den gelesen text von laufcultur einfach besser verstanden habe und ihr/ihm nur zu dieser entscheidung beglückwünschen kann. mtb-fahren besteht glücklicherweise nicht nur aus bergab heizen und springen mit massig viel federweg.




Was bistn du für einer, willst mich beleidigen oder was? Ich fahr seit 10J. erfolgreich MTB Rennen und meine Freundin auch (die fährt dich sicher auch noch platt). Und ich kann halt auch mit Federweg umgehen, sorry. Dein Statement MTB-Basic und RR-Basics sind das gleiche ist der größte Stuß den ich seit langen gelesen habe. Es ist beim MTB so ziemlich alles anders als beim RR, des einzige was gleich ist das man treten muss.
Und da du mich nur auf Grund meiner Bilder als Federhupfer reduzieren willst, zeigt mir das du ein mit vorurteilen behafteter möchtegern bist!


----------



## speedy_j (5. Februar 2008)

schön, und nun soll ich dir und deiner freundin nun einen orden verleihen?
soll ich nun auch meine rennfotos auspacken?

schätzchen, du hast leider immer noch nicht das anliegen von laufcultur verstanden und scheinst vergessen zu haben, dass am anfang alles auf der gleichen grundlage aufbaut...nämlich das allgemeine wohlbefinden auf einem fahrrad.


----------



## scotix (5. Februar 2008)

HALLO - gehts noch  kommt mal wieder etwas runter!? Schreibt euch doch bitte ne PM wenn ihr euch auf dem Ego-Kriegspfad befindet.
Es ist zwar schön wenn ihr diesen Beitrag in der Liste immer wieder nach oben bringt, und natürlich hat so ein Thread auch immer sein Eigenleben - aber eine Erörterung über die Gemeinsamkeiten von Rennrad- und MTBike-Fahrtechnik ist doch schon wieder ein ganz anderer großer Themenkomplex für sich. Vielleicht wollt ihr ja nen neuen Thread hierzu eröffnen (außerhalb der Lokalen Bikeforen) und verlinken, is ja eigentlich schon eine interessante Fragestellung.  

Weiterhin sind HIER aber eher Infos zu Fahrtechnik-Seminaren in und um Nürnberg gesucht, ggf. auch speziell für Mountainbike-Anfängerinnen. Aber auch gleichgesinnte Mädels die sich darüber hinaus zum Biken treffen und gegenseitig motivieren möchten sollen fleißig posten.  
_Ich glaube meine Freundin sollte sich bald mal ein eigenes Profil hier einrichten. _


----------



## speedy_j (5. Februar 2008)

ich verzichte gerne auf eine solcher eröterung, weil ja jetzt schon die meinungen weit auseinander gehen.

was kein fahrtechnik seminar ist, aber dennoch hilfreich sein kann: schau mal in das trialforum. da gibt es einen thread "nürnberg: training", wo man sich an den unterschiedlichsten orten in und um nürnberg trifft. bei interesse kann man euch da auch etwas beibringen.


----------



## BlackBeauty5700 (5. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mich für den Fahrtechnikkurs bei Björn (http://www.bikeactivities.de) am 09.03.08 angemeldet. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich noch ein paar Mädels zu dem Termin entschließen können. 

Jungs, Ihr dürft Euch natürlich auch anmelden


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Februar 2008)

... ich zieh meine rosa stulpen an und schau zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (5. Februar 2008)

irgendwie geht hier einiges am Ziel vorbei. Da fragt eine nach einem MTB-Einsteigerkurs für Frauen für Alpen und CC und ihr redet über Trailkurse und den Unterschied zwischen MTB und RR
Am Anfang sind ganz andere Dinge wichtig: Angst verlieren, Balance finden und Gefühl fürs Bike bekommen
Sehr gute Kurse, wirklich für Einsteigerinnen und Einsteiger bietet Fahrtwind an. http://www.mtb-fahrtwind.de/
Leider sitzen die im Chiemgau. Oder auch ein Einsteigerkurs am Geisskopf
http://www.bikepark.net/
kann ich sehr empfehlen!


----------



## laufcultur (5. Februar 2008)

BlackBeauty5700 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für den Fahrtechnikkurs bei Björn (http://www.bikeactivities.de) am 09.03.08 angemeldet. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich noch ein paar Mädels zu dem Termin entschließen können.
> 
> Jungs, Ihr dürft Euch natürlich auch anmelden


werde mich da jetzt doch auch anmelden.  

bei fahrtwind wollte ich ja ursprünglich einen kurs machen, schaff das aber zeitlich momentan einfach nicht. 

@speedy + blacksurf: ihr habt mich richtig verstanden.


----------



## BlackBeauty5700 (5. Februar 2008)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> ... ich zieh meine rosa stulpen an und schau zu



Na das ist doch mal ein Wort Ich zähl auf Dich...


----------



## orchknurz (5. Februar 2008)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> ... ich zieh meine rosa stulpen an und schau zu



eine gute gelegenheit meine neue kamera zu testen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Februar 2008)

ich seh schon, da kommt was zam. die rosa stulpen funktionieren
aber nur bei schönem wetter, ansonsten sieht es eher so aus:


----------



## Roberino (13. Februar 2008)

Ist wer am 05. April dabei? Oder plant keiner solange im voraus? Ich bin dabei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotix (5. März 2008)

Ich hab noch was beim DAV gefunden, am 5. April machen die z.B. was für "Fortgeschrittene", guck hier: http://www.dav-nuernberg.de/v2/do.php?content=42
Vielleicht klappt sowas bei entsprechendem Interesse auch noch mal als "Basiskurs für Frauen" - Ich frag mal an... Voraussetzung is hier aber in jedem Fall die Mitgliedschaft im Alpenverein.

Was meine Damen hier betrifft, die befinden sich MTBikenmäßig noch im Winterschlaf, von 3 kleineren Ausfahrten mal abgesehen. Bin gespannt wann der Motivationsschub einsetzt.


----------



## shift (5. März 2008)

@fo-mega-local,

hey, ihr habt ja immer noch die gleichen sexy Raceeiteiler wie vor 15 Jahren als ich gefahren bin - schick 

sorry ich weiss, hat nix mit dem Thema zu tun. Bin da nur zufällig drübergestolpert und musste das ma ablassen. 

bye


----------



## FO-mega Local (5. März 2008)

shift schrieb:


> @fo-mega-local,
> 
> hey, ihr habt ja immer noch die gleichen sexy Raceeiteiler wie vor 15 Jahren als ich gefahren bin - schick
> 
> ...



soll ich dir noch einen schicken? die riechen auch wie vor 15J.


----------



## bicicletta 2 (6. März 2008)

Hi scotix,
ich bin ganz neu hier in diesem Forum u. suche ein paar MTB Mitstreiter/innen.
Da bin ich auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen.
Also an einen Fahrtechnikkurs sowie einer Trainingsgruppe für Mädels im Raum Nürnberg bin ich auch sehr interessiert. Denn gemeinsam fahren macht ja bekanntlich viel mehr Spaß!
Als blutige Anfängerin würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, aber mehr Fahrtechnik, sowie Kondition kann ich ganz gut gebrauchen. 
Gemeinsame Touren im Nürnberger Umland fände ich super!
Wann ist das nächste Treffen geplant?
Gruß


----------



## scotix (6. März 2008)

bicicletta 2 schrieb:


> . . . Gemeinsame Touren im Nürnberger Umland fände ich super! Wann ist das nächste Treffen geplant? . . .



Super - wennst nix gegen männliche Gesellschaft auf ner Tour hast, so  findet sich hier im Forum sicherlich schnell jemand... ich fahr am Samstag evtl. was Einfaches. 
Wie gesagt unsere Frauen müssen erst noch richtig aus dem Winterschlaf geweckt werden. Ich denke aber ab Anfang April geht sicherlich was Vorhersagbares, davor is es wohl eher sehr spontan. Wenn die Wetterlage dann stabil auf frühlingshaft steht werd ich hier mal nen Terminvorschlag für ne einfache Damen-Ausfahrt posten und auch diejenigen anmailen, von denen schon ne PM eingegangen ist.


----------



## scmk-mtb-team (6. März 2008)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> soll ich dir noch einen schicken? die riechen auch wie vor 15J.



....uns besser net so was schicken, da mach mer im herbst 2008 mal lieber wieder paar neue klamotten....die riechen dann -zumindest bis zum ersten Training - auch neu......

aber scherz beiseite: bei uns fahren auch zwei mädels rum, sind so a weng über vierzich (eine aus Amberg, eine aus Altdorf). Die haben vor ein, zwei Jahren erst richtig mit dem MTB angefangen und fahren inzwischen Otv-Cup und heuer evtl. auch mal die Marin-Bayernliga. Die haben das geschafft, weil wir im Herbst (da is mehr Zeit als im "trainingsintensiveren" Frühjahr) des öfteren auch schon Fahrtechnikkurse durchgeführt haben. Je nach dem machen wir das in Amberg oder falls bis zum Herbst unser neues, jetzt durch Harvester- und Sturmschäden zerlegtes, Trainingsgelände in Hirschau zur Verfügung steht, eben direkt in Hirschau. Wer da mal Interesse hat, einfach melden. Wir fangen im Bereich Technik mit ganz einfachen Sachen an (richtig bremsen, kurve fahren, über kleine Hindernisse drüber etc), haben aber auch Leut in unseren Reihen, die machen mit so nem Stapel Holzpaletten unanständige Sachen. 

Noch was: Am 6.7.2008 3. Hirschauer Bikemarathon, jetzt mit Einsteigerdistanz 32km/900 Höhenmeter, 64km mit OTV-Cup Wertung und für die Langdistanzfans 96km mit 100,--  Preisgeld fürn schnellsten. Wenn die Ausschreibung fertig ist, stellen wir noch ne Info hier ins Forum.....

Bis denne........


----------



## BlackBeauty5700 (9. März 2008)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> ... ich zieh meine rosa stulpen an und schau zu



Der Kurs von Björn ist nur zu empfehlen. Es kamen heute sowohl die Anfänger als auch die Fortgeschrittenen voll auf ihre Kosten.

Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen der Auftritt von Wotan. Ein Traum in Rosa


----------



## Altitude (11. März 2008)

harry kroll schrieb:


> vielleicht sagt einen der name martin fürbacher was. das ist so ein bewegungstalent der unglaublichen art. da weis man was talent ist, und wo man selbst nicht hinkommt.
> oder einfach christian knoblich. ehemaliger deutscher meister in 3000 meter hindernisslaufen. das ist auch so ein bewegungstalent der unglaublichen art.
> da möchte man am liebsten aufhören, wenn man sieht was machbar ist.


...beim Maddin geb ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht
...über Knobi müssen wir nochmal reden - der sollte wirklich mal nen Fahrtechnikkurs machen...vielleicht hat der Björn noch nen "last-hope"-Kurs oder so...

@wotan
better sixsixone oer was?


----------



## scotix (17. März 2008)

Wie versprochen hier endlich die Antwort auf meine Anfrage beim DAV-Nürnberg bezüglich eines MTB-Grundlagenkurses für Frauen - O-Ton: lässt sich sicherlich einrichten.  

Ich werd mit nem Freund an dem Fortgeschrittenen-Kurs am 5. April beim DAV Nürnberg teilnehmen und dabei auch gleich noch mal nach Details fragen wie man da noch mal was für die Mädels machen könnte...

Ob sich der DAV über diese Schleichwerbung hier wohl freut?


----------



## biker-wug (11. Mai 2008)

Hi,

will diesen Thread mal wiederbeleben, habe heute bei Björn den Kurs gemacht,  und kann auch nur sagen, alle sind auf Ihre Kosten gekommen, auch das mit dem Bunny Hop kann ich bestätigen, schaffe es seid heute beide Räder ohne Klickies vom Boden wegzubringen!!

Den Kurs kann man echt jedem empfehlen, egal wie lang er schon fährt!!

Ciao,

biker-wug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (4. August 2008)

Bikeguide-Altmuehltal.de veranstaltet seid diesem Jahr MTB Fahrtechnik Kurse und gefuehrte Touren im Altmuehltal und drum herum. Natuerlich fuer jede Koennerstufe 

Guides sind erfahrene Biker die sich schon seid Jahren im Wettkampfgeschehen rumtreiben.

Infos gibts unter www.bikeguide-altmuehltal.de


----------

